# A vizsla thing?



## redd (May 25, 2014)

Redd is now 5 1/2 months, and a serious character. Not a day goes by that I don't laugh at his antics and quirky personality. He seems so.... individual. And different from any other pup I've had or met.

Case in point- Redd won't simply lay down and nap. Never has, not even once. He will literally go go go until he is bonkers and biting and temperamental. We have to take him to his crate and put him to bed. Very human toddler-like. Luckily it's fairly predictable and he has a "schedule", so we work around it. Is this a V thing?

Also, he uses his paws more than any dog I know. He whacks everything with his paw- the back door when he wants to potty, the printer when it's noisy, the freezer when he wants ice, the cabinet when he wants water, the blinds when he is looking for a hidden bone (yes he hides bones in our windowsills), us when he wants attention. It's ALL the time! 

He will COMPLELETLY submerge his body and head when swimming or "fishing" at our local lake. Histerical. V thing? This one may just be him. He's such a clown.

Btw, I think we are getting to the rebellious pushy phase already. Is this possible at 5 1/2 months? 

Thank you all! I recently met a new vizsla owner with a pup, and directed her to this site. Told her she will need it! Lol


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

REDD!!!!!!
Don't You Just LOVE It!!!
You have a Vizsla... Like no other dog in the Universe!! They are a breed of their own!!
Weird, eccentric, SO Lovable... So Beautiful... Smart, Hunters, Runners, Companions, Competitor ........... ETC.ETC....

MY Ferguson was a singleton... (One Pup Litter) He is the most BIZARRE Dog I have ever, ever had... but he is so Vizsla.

You just need to experiment with the training... games...discipline...feeding...exercise... HUNTING
All the wonderful experience in this Forum!!... and don;t be shy to PM someone you get good vibes from... I do it all the time... With great results. You even get invitations to come visit...


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Having spent some time with other pointing breeds I've seen that some of these quirks aren't vizsla specific, but vizslas seem to be more aware of how ridiculous they are or something. There are lots of beautiful, intelligent breeds out there, but I really can't imagine trying out another. I'd miss my comedian. 

Scout recently did the same thing as Redd completely submerging her head in the water. She punctured her tennis ball so it would go just under the water. Since she never saw one do that before she was quite confused and would stick her head under to look for it. Then the ball would pop up again, she'd try and grab it causing it to sink again, and the whole cycle started over. Pretty funny to watch, especially with all her facial hair. 

She's also really good at entertaining herself because she uses her paws so much. Case in point. 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14902663208/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14902655168/


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh Ein'S... She is so beautiful... First of all!! David Beckem... EAT your heart out!!!
I think for sure my next dog will be a wireY!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think this breed just draws us in with their over the top personalities. Then add them using their paws in a cat like way, the Elvis facial expressions, who wouldn't fall for their charm.

We had a friend from out of town staying with us for a couple of weeks, and the dogs started training him.
Lucy would go and bounce at the backdoor when he sat in her favorite recliner. As soon as he would get up to let her out, she would steal the recliner. He learned a toy shoved in your lap means throw it. And that Junes roo roo roo in the morning, means we all need a treat. She would roo at him, and then run to the kitchen where they sit on the counter. He said that one was harder to figure out, but she was persistent. He also learned to keep the bedroom door shut, if you don't want to find a red dog under your blankets.

He started saying That he bet one of them would love to come live with him at the lake house in Alabama. He was told "We would hunt you down."

The same reason we love these dogs so much, is what keeps people that want a hunting only dog away. They want a dog you can hunt, and then put in the kennel.
They say the breed is to needy, and hyper.
I agree with them. This is not a breed that does well being kept apart from their families.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

On a related topic, do any of you get the "really? are you _sure_ you want me to do that?" look from your dogs? Lua does it and I find it so amusing---From across the room I'll tell her to sit and she just looks at me for a few seconds before doing it. It's like she's thinking "ugh, human--why do you request such mundane chores?" So we have a mutual stink-eye stare down for a few seconds before she "deigns" to do it---she knows that one way or another, she's going to end up sitting, and at least if she does it my way, it comes with treats. She's SUCH a defiant teenager, and it drives me nuts and makes me laugh all at the same time.


----------

